

Earth's Final Sunset Predicted  - muriithi
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/080226-vaporized-earth.html

======
redorb
I sure hope no one cares, when estimates vary by 1-2 billion years; no thanks.

------
yzeli
I sure hope I am dead by then.

